

One Math Geek's Plan to Reform Wall Street - ciudilo
http://www.newsweek.com/id/200015/page/1

======
tokenadult
Previous submission:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=635836>

(This is one reason to submit the canonical URL with the original title; that
avoids duplicate submissions.)

